# AFMA - 5D3



## Mendolera (Dec 7, 2012)

All,

Know this has been discussed somewhat in the past but I usually didnt pay too much attention as my 60D didnt have AFMA. I recently upgraded to a 5D3 that does and would like to adjust my 50 F1.4 and 24-105 which may be slightly off. 

Vaguely what do you suggest and why? 

I know there are crude free methods to do it but I also have a $50 Adorama gift card to burn. I was leaning toward the datacolor spyderlencal as of today. FoCal, lensalignment have benefits?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

In order of preference, I'd say Reikan Focal >> LensAligh > SpyderLensCal. FoCal is by far the easiest and most accurate way. My slight preference for LensAlign over SpyderLensCal is that the sight gates on the LensAlign make alignment easier (no need to have everything level, and centering is facilitated by the tool itself), with the SpyderLensCal you are relying on both camera and tool being level and eyeballing the centering.


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks neuro, just a quick followup...

I was on the FoCal website and looking over the different options Standard, Plus, Pro. Looks like the plus has fully automatic operation so just wondering if anyone has tried the difference between them

Price for Plus in USD was about the same as the datacolor


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

With the 5DIII, full auto isn't an option anyway, due to the Canon SDK you have to set the AFMA values yourself - so in that case, I'm not sure there's too much benefit to the Plus version over the Standard (although the Plus gives you manual mode, so you can shoot all your images then analyze them later in FoCal - that's what I do with my 1D X). I have the Pro version, which offers a range of additional tests (focus consistency, testing all the focus points, lens aperture sharpness test, etc.).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2012)

FoCal is the way to go, if you purchase the basic version, you can always pay the difference to upgrade. my old Lens align is gathering dust.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> my old Lens align is gathering dust.



I just sold mine, actually.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > my old Lens align is gathering dust.
> ...


I have mine listed on Craigs locally, but have not had any interest so far. I may just put it up on ebay.


----------

